
How McSema Handles C++ Exceptions - matt_d
https://blog.trailofbits.com/2019/01/21/how-mcsema-handles-c-exceptions/
======
scott_s
In case you were also unable to figure out from context exactly what McSema
is:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema](https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema)

 _> McSema is an executable lifter. It translates ("lifts") executable
binaries from native machine code to LLVM bitcode._

~~~
galapago
Once you lifted the code to LLVM, you can do some interesting things, like
fuzzing with libFuzzer:
[https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema/blob/master/docs/Using...](https://github.com/trailofbits/mcsema/blob/master/docs/UsingLibFuzzer.md)

~~~
ris
Depending on the situation it may be simpler to just use AFL's qemu mode.

